# What size generator



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi

Could anyone tell me what size generator I will need to run a normal size microwave, boil a normal kette etc?

Thanks


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

From memory 2kw and 3kw respectively.

Dave


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Generator*

To cause consternation on a camp site and be blackballed in the clubs, both of them, about 2w. I use mine about twice annually when amongst fellow minded petrol heads.
For the microwave about double the microwaves rated output for the kettle bout the same as rated but it will still work on lower all be it slowly. 
We have a 750w gennie and a 550w Microwave which lights up goes round, pings and things just does not generate heat.

Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

julie798 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone tell me what size generator I will need to run a normal size microwave, boila normal kettele etc?
> 
> Thanks


Theres some cheap 2.2KVA diesel generators about £220 plus VAT

Best buy, no petrol to woory about and run it on red diesel 45 - 50p a litre

Regards


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi John

Could you tell me were I might look for the generator,
Thanks to everybody for the info


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Julie798

I strongly advise against a 2 kw diesel genny, there are very very noisy .. < 85db and very heavy 65 - 70 kg , these are normally used on building sites.

For motorhome use look for either a 2kw petrol Kippor, (try ebay) , or if your budget allows a Honda EU20i ..

I bought my Honda here:

http://www.edgetechnology.co.uk/honda/hondaeu20i.htm


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*generator*

Thanks, ill take a look, i suppose i have to say, [email protected]@er the budget, a month ago, we decided we would buy a motorhome to transport the dog and parrots to Spain, we went from 10k to 20k to 30k, and now I am even looking forward to going exploring instead of directly to Spain, so a little more for a genny, won't matter LOL 
I really enjoy this site and all the info, a bit daunting when you haven,t got a clue what half of it is all about though, especially the electric side of it, so I will have to hope we have a reliable van, we are off to Belgium to pick it up tomorrow, so exciting


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

*What size generator?*

Hi all

This looks as good a post as any to post my question... I've done it again and let the batteries get too low to start the van, this is a twice annually event and I know by now I should be able to prevent it but the truth is that there are too many weekends when I can't get to the storage site and give it a run ... So - I'm looking for an idiotproof solution as these big diesels (Mercedes 316 chassis) do not like being jump started (seem to be beyond the jumpstart boxes capacity)... So my question..

What is the smallest cheapest generator I can get away with simply to be able to top off the battery when this happens or when opportunities exist to prevent it happening again?

Regards

David

I will not let my battery run flat... I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat...I will not let my battery run flat... (lines done before anyone tells me off).


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: What size generator?*

.

What is the smallest cheapest generator I can get away with simply to be able to top off the battery when this happens or when opportunities exist to prevent it happening again?

Regards

David

I will not let my battery run flat... I will not let my battery run flat...I will

Hi David ,Do not be tempted to buy one of those cheap chinese gennys! they are rubbish! buy a HONDA 1os inverter type , yes, they are expensive , but are utterly reliable, as well as being able to charge your main battery when flat if needs be you can also run a fridge, hot water heater tv and top up your leisure battery at the same time!, and when you no longer need it, because it is a Honda it will sell like hot cakes!!

Take care Les.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Julie we bought the Kipor and are very impressed..........we paid the bit extra for the one that is safe when using a laptop etc.


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*genny*

we bought kipor 3kw for when travelling to spain,portugal etc runs microwave,hairdryer,curling tongs etc.Keeps wife & daughter off my back to stop bad hair days.try ebay got ours for 240.Dont think you can buy kipor in shops at moment as honda have taken to court due to fact they look exactly the same.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: genny*



pricey007 said:


> we bought kipor 3kw for when travelling to spain,portugal etc runs microwave,hairdryer,curling tongs etc.Keeps wife & daughter off my back to stop bad hair days.try ebay got ours for 240.Dont think you can buy kipor in shops at moment as honda have taken to court due to fact they look exactly the same.


Hi I think you will find that the honda/kipor court case is sorted and the kipor is now in a different colour case............we bought ours from Derbyshire will get the details.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

We ordered ours one day and it came the next I think this was the company but if you decide on one I can confirm.
http://www.peakgenerators.co.uk/


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone, it does seem a lot for a twice yearly event.... also would I need to buy a battery charger as it is the vehicle battery I've got to get some oomph into or just connect the van up like a hook up? I read somewhere that some generators do have a charger built in... 

Forgive ongoing dumbness questions, always much to learn

David


----------

